

Show HN: A multi-user HTML5 whiteboard, which can replay anything - anytime :) - einaros
http://d.2x.io

======
einaros
Here's an example replay:
<http://draw.2x.io/replay#/history/wt/978429455589549135/dl>

The db should probably be split across more mongodb instances, as it quickly
grows wickedly huge - but granted a bit of patience, it does work.

------
Jun8
After staring at the "loading" bar for about 30 seconds I gave up (FF 3.6 on
Snow Leopard).

~~~
reemrevnivek
Same here; it's still running after 2 minutes. Chrome 15 on Ubuntu 11. I'm on
a symmetric 10 Mbps link, so I don't think that's the problem.

Something is throwing a 504 back at me. I only know enough web dev to press
"CTRL-Shift-I" to find this error, not enough to know how to fix it.

~~~
einaros
That is very strange, but sadly not unexpected. There has been a lot of noise
lately, with the websocket draft changes in new browser versions.

Would you mind sending me a dump of whatever error messages the chrome console
shows? If there are none, could you perhaps send a screenshot of the last page
of connections from the chrome network tab? I'd be wickedly grateful!

My username at gmail.com is my email.

~~~
reemrevnivek
Email sent.

